# Explaining my situation to the university



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, due to serve IBS issues I would like the university to reconsider me doing the exam in a separated room, I've worked so hard during the semester and I don't want to do the exam like I'm all feeling well while I'm not so that will cause me only more worries and anxiety my question if so how I can best explain to the physiologic why I can't be in focus when doing the exam with the rest of the students? When the IBS happens there is nothing that can stop my anxiety any advices are welcome


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> When the IBS happens there is nothing that can stop my anxiety any advices are welcome


Have you gone to a therapist to treat your anxiety?


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, no because I couldn't afford it added to my studies


BQ said:


> Have you gone to a therapist to treat your anxiety?


----------



## tommy_b (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi, I don't know if you're in the states or the UK but I'm going into the 3rd year of my degree in the UK and I just approached my head of year about this problem. She said to gather any doctors documentation/medication notes etc and they will put in a consideration to allow me to sit in a different room. Defiantly worth asking the head of your course.... Lots of people seem to sit away from the main exams for various physical and mental reasons.


----------



## Jake123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey, I understand what you mean, I was in the same situation last year. My college has a separate testing lab for my classes that causes me to become more stressed, thus increasing my IBS. I never liked how the lab was set up; you couldn't leave for any reason without submitting your test, there was no restroom that you could easily access, and whenever you would show up they would always squeeze you into an open spot at a computer between two other people. At first I wanted to see if I could handle taking tests in the lab, which is why I waited, but I learned that it impacted my grades. I would tend to rush through my test because of my concern over having IBS "issues". So I decided to contact the university and let them know. I was referred to the disability services, which for me seemed odd at first but they told me that any condition that impacted my ability to learn and/or perform can be considered a disability. Their main concern is to make sure that they "level the playing field" so that students have the opportunity to succeeded no matter their condition, whether it be mental or physical. Remember, we didn't opt in for having IBS.. so why should our academics be impacted for that.I would strongly recommend looking into letting your school know, if you haven't already. I did for this term and I actually have an appointment to discuss what accomidations can be done to help reduce my IBS symptoms while taking exams. I was concerned that they may not treat me seriously, but they did with great respect and concern. As far as what to tell them, just start with getting a note from your doctor / GI Doc and fill out the required paperwork for the school. They will usually review your forms and contact you to set up a time to talk about what can be done to help you. For my meeting, I plan on telling them how stress and anxiety are some of the main triggers that cause my symptoms, and how these symptoms cause me to rush my exams in fear of an "attack" or "issues". I don't plan on going too in depth with them about my symptoms, but at least they will understand my situation. As far as what I am looking for as an accominadation, I am only looking for a separate testing room that is closer to a restroom (in case needed). I could also say that I may need more time on my exams because of this, but as for now I would be grateful to have the separate room. Plus I don't want to come across as trying to "abuse the system" and find ways to help myself academically. I would never do that, but my symptoms honestly cause a great impact on both my academic career and my everyday life. After this meeting, it will then be up to my college to acknowledge and accept my request if they see fit.I hope this help. I know it may seem weird letting your school know, but think about how much easier it will be on you when it comes time for your exams.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

I never even considered asking my university about it. I was like what the hell am I supposed to say - I have IBS, It screws my sleep. Let me tell you when I slept ok for a week. Then you let me

take the exam and see me getting an A with ease (I can really do that if my health is good).

Maybe I should have asked them. Hope it works for you though.

University might help you. But, I don't think employers will be considerate. Business is all about competition. Those who aren't fit for the job, need to be eliminated. Its cold hard reality. Like it or not,

disabled people are welcome only to show that the company cares about them or if the disabled person is of high value (eg. shrewd strategist, intelligent "science guy", finance guru etc).

If you are not of high value, then you can kiss your job good bye or forget getting one. People with large skill sets and experience have lost their jobs due to recession or just plain cost cutting measures.

I don't think most of them were disabled or had special needs like us IBSers. What makes you think that our life could be any better?


----------

